# Police Mountain Bike Training---Fitchburg State University



## Dr. Lisa Moison (Jun 30, 2021)

Fitchburg State University's, Center for Professional Studies will be hosting a Police Mountain Bike Training on 
*August 4-6, 2021 from 8:30AM to 4:00PM*. 

For details on how to register go to: Police Mountain Bike Training (PMBT) | Fitchburg State University. 

Fitchburg State University
Center for Professional Studies
[email protected]
978-665-3636


----------

